# Schwinn head badge book help. It's finished, but I need help with an executive decision.



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

Hello, It's Barry. I'm meeting with the publisher today at 2:00. This is the third and I hope,  last time I meet with him. He's going to print me a proof of the book, and then were in business after I ok it. I'm pretty excited!

I need you folks to help me make a decision. It has 311 pages, and there are over 200 color photos of both head badges and bicycles. Printing all the color photos is the expensive part. If I stay with 311 pages, I'll have to sell the book for about $40.00. Is this to much? Should I stick with 311 pages or take even more companies out in order to drop the price of the book?

The book was about 700 pages when I finished it, I had to take about 50 companies out to decrease it to 311 pages. Because of this, I already have a second volume nearly ready to go. Ha Ha Ha.

Thanks! Barry


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2019)

I would gladly pay $40.00


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> I would gladly pay $40.00



Cool, I know I would. Thanks catfish!


----------



## Cooper S. (May 23, 2019)

I’d rather pay more once thank have to buy multiple


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2019)

Your typical "Coffee Table books" are at least $40.00 and up...


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, It's Barry. I'm meeting with the publisher today at 2:00. This is the third and I hope,  last time I meet with him. He's going to print me a proof of the book, and then were in business after I ok it. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> I need you folks to help me make a decision. It has 311 pages, and there are over 200 color photos of both head badges and bicycles. Printing all the color photos is the expensive part. If I stay with 311 pages, I'll have to sell the book for about $40.00. Is this to much? Should I stick with 311 pages or take even more companies out in order to drop the price of the book?
> 
> ...




I hope the 50 you took out were the more common names... obscure name are way more interesting.


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I hope the 50 you took out were the more common names... obscure name are way more interesting.



I tried to do a little of both 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent (May 23, 2019)

$40 is not too much for your work.  Dont cut corners and i am sure you will not have excess inventory.  Jay


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2019)

I hope you took out all the scweeen stuff.....


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

I just got home, the publisher gave me two assignments. Buy a ISBN number, and align the numbers in the table of contents better. Yahoo!
As soon I do this, he''ll print me up a proof. I can't wait!


----------



## Cooper S. (May 23, 2019)

I hope mead made it in the final version!


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> I hope mead made it in the final version!



Yes sir.


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

I bought the ISBN number. Not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2019)

Sounds good, Barry.
$40 bucks is a very small price to pay.
Be sure, and put me down for a volume
1 & 2.


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Sounds good, Barry.
> $40 bucks is a very small price to pay.
> Be sure, and put me down for a volume
> 1 & 2.



Ha Ha Ha
You got it! Barry


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2019)

you got me down for a signed copy ....40.00 no problemo


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 24, 2019)

I'd say $40.00 is very reasonable and in line with similar literature. I will buy one. And the 2nd volume.


----------



## BFGforme (May 24, 2019)

I will gladly pay$40 also, sign me up for both! Looking forward to seeing it soon!!! Thanks for doing this for all of us to enjoy, Dave!


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

The book has 311 pages of which 211 are color and 100 are black. Some of the pages have more than one color photo. I received the estimate about 5 minutes ago and then made another appointment for this coming Thursday. Yahoo!


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (May 24, 2019)

Count me in! $40 is well worth all the effort you have put into it. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> Count me in! $40 is well worth all the effort you have put into it. Thanks for putting this together!



Thank you! I appreciate that. Barry


----------



## Tikibar (May 24, 2019)

I'm going to wait 20 years, until the book is vintage and folks start parting the volumes and selling the pieces. Then I can buy one page at a time, at extraordinarily high cost, so I can reassemble the pages into a book that reproduces exactly what the original looked like 

Lol, I can't wait to buy one, GLWS!!

How about a numbered, limited edition of the first 100 copies for your Cabe buddies?


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

Tikibar said:


> I'm going to wait 20 years, until the book is vintage and folks start parting the volumes and selling the pieces. Then I can buy one page at a time, at extraordinarily high cost, so I can reassemble the pages into a book that reproduces exactly what the original looked like
> 
> Lol, I can't wait to buy one, GLWS!!



Ha Ha ha
Thanks man!


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 24, 2019)

Did the Leacock Jupiter survive the cut?


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> Did the Leacock Jupiter survive the cut?



Yes sir! It's in the book. Thanks for the photos Dan. Barry


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 24, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Yes sir! It's in the book. Thanks for the photos Dan. Barry



When you get the price set let me know. I want to order one!


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> When you get the price set let me know. I want to order one!



You got it Dan! Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 24, 2019)

its gotta be in color. And how do i order mine with an autograph?


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> its gotta be in color. And how do i order mine with an autograph?



Ha Ha Ha
It has 211 color pages. If you really want me to autograph it, I will. Thank you. Barry


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 24, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> It has 211 color pages. If you really want me to autograph it, I will. Thank you. Barry



F&%k yeah!!.... ill remind you.


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> F&%k yeah!!.... ill remind you.



Thank you! Barry


----------



## Artweld (May 25, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Thank you! Barry



I'm in for one. Sign please [emoji106]

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 25, 2019)

Tikibar said:


> How about a numbered, limited edition of the first 100 copies for your Cabe buddies?



I see the Que is getting long here.......................I as well ,  would like a Signed Copy........................And you thought your work was Done !!!!   :eek:


----------



## schmanek (May 25, 2019)

I would pay $40 for sure. And buy volume 2. And the sproket book and the frame book. And the saddle book.........


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I see the Que is getting long here.......................I as well ,  would like a Signed Copy........................And you thought your work was Done !!!!   :eek:[/QU
> As asked, I'll gladly be signing the first 100 copies for my Cabe friends. Thanks guys! Barry
> 
> That's 59 folks that have asked for a book so far.


----------



## dfa242 (May 25, 2019)

Yup, I'll take one too - thanks for the hard work.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> Yup, I'll take one too - thanks for the hard work.



Thank you, I appreciate that. Barry


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2019)

Are keeping a list of those that want a copy? If so, throw me in for a SIGNED copy!


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Are keeping a list of those that want a copy? If so, throw me in for a SIGNED copy!
> 
> View attachment 1003928



Yes sir, I started an Excel spread sheet last night. Thanks, Barry


----------



## pakman2 (May 25, 2019)

$40.00 is not an unreasonable price for a niche book. Count me in for one and signed if possible.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

pakman2 said:


> $40.00 is not an unreasonable price for a niche book. Count me in for one and signed if possible.



You got it! Thanks, I'll add you to the list. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Are keeping a list of those that want a copy? If so, throw me in for a SIGNED copy!
> 
> View attachment 1003928



You got it. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> Yup, I'll take one too - thanks for the hard work.



Thanks man!


----------



## sue12 (May 26, 2019)

Put it out there n it will sell. Like all the references books that have limited first run productions that we use it will be sought after almost as soon as you run out.


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2019)

sue12 said:


> Put it out there n it will sell. Like all the references books that have limited first run productions that we use it will be sought after almost as soon as you run out.



Thank you. 4 more days and the wheels start to roll. I'll add you to the list. Barry


----------



## ballooney (May 26, 2019)

You can add me too Barry. Looking forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2019)

ballooney said:


> You can add me too Barry. Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool! I'll put you on there now. Thanks man! Barry


----------



## Old Iron Bob (May 27, 2019)

Barry, Please put me on the list for a signed copy, Thank you


----------



## volksboy57 (May 27, 2019)

I want one too. 40 is fine


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2019)

Old Iron Bob said:


> Barry, Please put me on the list for a signed copy, Thank you



Thanks Bob, I'll add you to the list. Have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2019)

volksboy57 said:


> I want one too. 40 is fine



Alright, I'll add you to the list. Thanks, Barry


----------



## 38Bike (May 28, 2019)

Barry, 
Please put me on the list for a signed copy.
A early Christmas present to me.
Thank you


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

You bet man! Thank you. Have a great day. Barry


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 28, 2019)

Hello Barry,
I would like a signed book as well, very willing to pay $40, I pm you with my info. Thank you for all your hard work on this awesome project!


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Hello Barry,
> I would like a signed book as well, very willing to pay $40, I pm you with my info. Thank you for all your hard work on this awesome project!



Thanks man! I appreciate that. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

Wow folks! What a response, I'm already up to 67 books spoken for. Thank you very much everyone! Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Wow folks! What a response, I'm already up to 67 books spoken for. Thank you very much everyone! Barry



Hey Barry I asked to be put on the list way back when. Shoot me an email when they are ready to ship and I’ll get payment out. V/r Shawn


----------



## badbob (May 28, 2019)

Hi Barry, Please put me on the list for signed copy. Thank you for your hard work and let me know when to send the money. Thanks so much, Bob


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Barry I asked to be put on the list way back when. Shoot me an email when they are ready to ship and I’ll get payment out. V/r Shawn



Yes, you are on list. Thank you very much Shawn. I meet with the publisher on Thursday to give him the final draft. They'll print me a proof first, then it's supposed to take about a week and a half to print and bind the books after I give them the go ahead. Have a great day. Barry.


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

badbob said:


> Hi Barry, Please put me on the list for signed copy. Thank you for your hard work and let me know when to send the money. Thanks so much, Bob



You got it Bob, Thanks man! I can't believe I'm actually done with it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

Thank you very much schwinnja!


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2019)

A little update, I met with the publisher a day early and handed off the book. Russel said he'd hopefully have the proof printed for me by Friday. My wife, a friend, and I will proof read the book over a few days, then it will take one week to print and bind the book after I give them the go ahead. Barry


----------



## CWCMAN (May 30, 2019)

Barry,
Please add me to the list of signed copies. I will definitely take a copy. 40 bucks is chump change 

Let me know when you want payment.

Thanks for all you efforts.

Eddie


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Barry,
> Please add me to the list of signed copies. I will definitely take a copy. 40 bucks is chump change
> 
> Let me know when you want payment.
> ...



Thanks Eddie, I'll add you to the list. Barry


----------



## phantomVW (May 30, 2019)

Barry,
Please add  2 more signed copies to the list. One for my self and one I will be giving away to fellow collector as a gift. 
Did a Texas Special badge (Herbert L. Flake) who was a Schwinn distributor  in Texas make it in your book?  Thanks......


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

phantomVW said:


> Barry,
> Please add  2 more signed copies to the list. One for my self and one I will be giving away to fellow collector as a gift.
> Did a Texas Special badge (Herbert L. Flake) who was a Schwinn distributor  in Texas make it in your book?  Thanks......



Wow! 2 books, thank you very much. Herbert L. Flake is in the second volume, I have one badge of theirs. Barry


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 4, 2019)

I too, would like a signed copy when they're available. 
Thanks, Chris

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 4, 2019)

Barry, please add me to the list. I'll send payment & Address info when there ready! 
Thanks for all your hard work on this venture.

Roger


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> Barry, please add me to the list. I'll send payment & Address info when there ready!
> Thanks for all your hard work on this venture.
> 
> Roger



You got it Roger, thank you very much. Barry


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 4, 2019)

I’m in for a copy !


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> I’m in for a copy !



Cool, I'll add you. Thank you! That brings it up to 75 books spoken for. There's only a 100 being printed. I didn't realize how much of a response I'd get. I t looks like I'll have to have more printed sooner than I thought! Barry


----------



## raidingclosets (Jun 4, 2019)

Please add me to the list too!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2019)

raidingclosets said:


> Please add me to the list too!



I'll go do that right now. Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2019)

I've been checking out the proof of the book. It's beautiful! I'm going through it and highlighting things I need to tweak a little. I'm finding missing periods, commas and things like that. It sure was an amazing feeling when I first held it in my hands! I can't believe I'm done! Barry

I'm going to work on my place for a little while, then start editing Volume II.


----------

